# How to search ALL of Craigslist



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been trying to figure out how to search all of the listings nationwide at the same time rather than choosing a state and then one of the cities. Is there a way to do that ??


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*Here is a good link to search entire CRAIGSLIST*

Search The Entire Craigslist .com -- Search All of Craigslist from one convenient place.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

I've used SearchAllofCraigslist | Welcome, Guest. You go in and set up the cities which you want to search. Go to edit search location and pick the cities you want.


----------



## Jessie Thompson (Nov 21, 2008)

*Craig's Helper*

Those two sites work ok, but they just use Google searches so the results get messed up in google's relevance order (not up to date). A site I really like is Craig's Helper: Craig's Helper - Search Craigslist Quickly and Easily. You can search nationwide or narrow it down as much as you want, and see ads as soon as they're posted.


----------

